# rapido motorhome leaking door well



## 108907 (Dec 29, 2007)

We purchased a new rapido 709f from brownhills cannock in July 2006. The van has been in for repair 4 times, but the problem of a leaking habitation door well has not been resolved by tightening the door or relining the seal. Has anyone had similar problems and if so how did you resolve the issue? Does anyone know how we can persuade brownhills to fix it or should we contact rapido directly?

Thanks the dbs


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we had the same problem on our previous van,we thought the water was coming in through the door window, but even with a new rubber it still leaked. in the end we had a new door fitted, after getting the dealer to complain to maufacturer( Autocruise) it took over 6 months.
we suggest that you contact Rapido direct, mention MHF, ask them if they would like to join, as the biggest UK manufacturer(Swift) is now a member they could monitor for complaints and praise.
Must admit that have not seen many complaints about Rapido.
none about Fleurette either.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's not a leak - it's a pond.

Sorry, can't offer any advice but if that were my 2006 new mh, I'd not be happy.
If it were a 2006 BMW (same cost - ish) I bet the dealer would get it fixed.

Good luck


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi,
We purchased a new Rapido 987F in August from Brownhills and whilst we have had superficial problems, which have been rectified via e mailing Tom, we too get water in our habitation stairwell. We have grills that are in both sides of the stairwell and it would appear small stones and water are kicked up from the front wheel. The noise from the stones as they hit the stairwell have to be silenced using a blanket. This also helps with the draught. Apart from using tape to cover the grills we are at a loss what we should do. Didn't think this would happen when paying £50 grand. Otherwise love the motor.
Jax


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Jax, I have a 2005 963f and never had the problem. Looking at your photo to looks like you are parked front left wheel down, this could would rain water to run down against the rubber seal. If there is a nick or joint in the seal the water could well be percolating to the inside and collecting in the step moulding. 
The inside trim of the door butts against the outside of the seal and is not sealed to the door itself, simply held in place by screws, so water from the window should flow clear to the outside. 
From the inside have a look see if there is any outside light showing between the door and the seal, If you can see light coming in the water will surely follow if the inclination is right
Regards
Colin


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know this is not really helpful, but would it be possible to drill a couple of tiny holes in step to let water out, so its not standing like that?, If I had paid what you have for a new M/H I would be making a lot of fuss and not being as calm as you are.....

I do hope you get some resolution from Rapido on the matter.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

Go to Rapido direct...the after sales team at Mayenne are great and will communincate in English. I have a Rapido 972M and some idot took off my wingmirror when we were in Scotland. Brownhills said £935 plus vat and fitting if I would wait 2 weeks. We live in France and van is French registered (much better insurance and no road tax!) so on the way home we went to Mayenne, the mirror cost 774 Euros (£520) including tax and was fitted for 24 Euros. So given up arguing with Brownhills go to Rapido. Don't drill holes!!!


----------

